
Elon Musk: Predictions for Tesla - jsnathan
http://www.futurologyloaded.com/2015/10/elon-musk-teslas-will-travel-1000-km-on.html
======
ebbv
There was already a thread about this last week:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10298727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10298727)

The video that thread links to is gone but the info is the same.

------
ShashawatSingh
When Musk says 2 years - that actually means 4 or 5 .. ugh freaking Martians
and their language.

